
Show HN: Eclips – Pinterest for Video - danm07
https://www.ecli.ps
======
danm07
Hi!

My name is Dan. This is my first submission so forgive me if I'm awkward. A
couple of friends and I are building an app for students (and other awesome
people) so they can save segments of any video they find on the internet.

We're really excited about the implications for search because instead of
searching for whole videos, people can search for parts of videos that other
people have personally curated. If I may, it's sort of like Google's crawler
being able to read the text on the webpage rather than just the meta-tags.
It's a much more powerful way to find interesting content.

Anyway, it's in private beta at the moment, but there is a video tutorial. Any
feedback is super appreciated!

~~~
kevindeasis
Hi Dan. I got a question, most people watch video on youtube, so I usually
just save it in my playlist or "watch later". What features will you add in
the future to make me use what you are offering?

That app in beta sounds really amazing. I was thinking about that kind of
problem before in one of the classes that I was enrolled in. One thing i find
interesting is that how will you do this cheaply? Since searching segments of
a video will be really expensive from what I recall.

~~~
danm07
Hi Kevin! Excellent questions. "watch later" is a great feature, I use it
mostly for shorter videos. The analogy of a bookmark versus a reading list
comes to mind. The clipping feature allows you to save segments of videos,
rather than whole ones. The other way we hope to differentiate ourselves in
the near future by allowing you to clip anywhere on the internet, with any
video platform, not just YouTube.

Not sure if you got a chance to checkout the video tutorial, but the idea is
the video segments are parsed by keywords made by users, rather than
video/audio recognition technology. Each segment of video is like a document
with keywords, meta-data, etc. so we just run our search algorithm through
that, and it's pretty standard from then on.

~~~
kevindeasis
Thats really cool and seems like a good way to do it. I will definitely be
following your project for updates.

------
goddamnsteve
Have been using it for quite sometime, and I love it. Great job Dan. Wish you
got some more press.

~~~
danm07
That's very kind of you. And I so wish too!

------
awjr
Good luck with this! Really simple neat idea and one that YouTube or Pinterest
should talk to you about.

~~~
danm07
Thanks, hopefully some day soon!

------
beecup
Very nice! What technology stack do you use for this project?

~~~
danm07
MEAN stack.

------
pavornyoh
I like it also. Pretty neat.

------
sidcool
I like the app. Good UI/UX, nice features. Thanks for posting.

